# Acting Police Chief Nicholas Colabufo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Acting Police Chief*

*Nicholas J. Colabufo*

Hawthorne Park District Police Department, Illinois

End of Watch: Sunday, October 20, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 52
*Tour:* 30 years
*Badge #* 49

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 10/20/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Acting Police Chief Nick Colabufo suffered a fatal heart attack while responding to a disturbance call at the Hawthorne Sports Complex in Cicero, Illinois, at approximately 10:00 pm.

He suddenly collapsed while dealing with the disturbance and passed away a short time later.

Acting Chief Colabufo had served as a part-time officer with the Hawthorne Park District Police Department for several years. He also served with the Cook County Sheriff's Office for 30 years and held the rank of Assistant Chief at the time of his passing. He is survived by his wife and one daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Hawthorne Park District Police Department
5202 W 29th Place
Cicero, IL 60804

Phone: (708) 863-6511

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21855-acting-police-chief-nicholas-j-colabufo#ixzz2ilOs7lya


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Chief Colabufo


----------

